# ER32 Collets to R8 and MT3



## rdean (May 21, 2017)

I have had several milling machines in the last 25 years and all with an R8 taper.  I have been getting by with a 6 piece set of R8 collets but that can cause several problems.  Many times I will spot a series of holes on a work piece and then remove it and finish drilling the hole on the drill press.  I do have a drill chuck on an R8 collet but some times I didn't plan ahead far enough so the chuck wouldn't fit without raising the head.  (round column mill)  That usually doesn't work out too well.
I wanted a collet set that would allow me to drill a hole to the recommended thread size (1/4" X 20 uses a #7 drill) with out installing the drill chuck.  After some research I found that a set of ER32 metric collets from 2 to 20mm would cover just about every size drill bit I had.  
I bought a set of metric collets and a R8 to ER32 adapter.  I can now use the Er collets in both of the mills and in my end mill sharpener.




I also wanted to be able to use them in the lathe so while I was waiting for them to come I made a Morse taper 3 blank adapter.  I also made a draw bar for the adapter when I used it in the lathe head.
I cut a 1.5mm thread on the outside and a 8 degree internal taper.










Here it is in the tail stock.




I didn't care for the yellow boxes and drawer space is at a premium so I made this rack.




I made room for the R8 collets too.  Mounted to the side of the mill.




I don't know why I didn't do this years ago it would have saved me some grief.  
R8 adapter, collet nut, collet wrench, and 19 collets were less than $80


Ant body want some nice little yellow boxes?

Thanks for looking

Ray


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 21, 2017)

Too ambitious for me.  I just filled out my R8 set that went up by 16ths with collets to fill in the 32nds.  And I bought a rack.  I think I spent less than $80 too.

I saved the plastic containers that the collets came in though.  I use them for oddball cutters and other such things.  I label them and stack them on their sides in the corner of a shelf.


----------



## T Bredehoft (May 21, 2017)

I used a set of plastic boxes collets came in for drill and tap sets. A tap drill, a clearance drill and a number of taps, starter, bottom, spiral flute, etc. It's handy to pull out a box and have whatever you need for that size thread.


----------



## Buffalo20 (May 22, 2017)

I've had an ER 32 x R8 collet chuck, in my mill for the last 4-5 years, I've never taken it out. I like the ER collets, seem to hold better than the R8 collets, I also like the two wrenches next to each other when tightening/loosening the collet nut.


----------

